# oestrogen levels ???what is the ideal level???



## tiara

Hi i have been messed about by GP and they have done all my oestrogen levels /fsh/LH progesterone all on day 21, so my readings have been wrong, what should i be looking for, to do IVF, my clinic have written me off as menapause.but all my test have been done on the wrong day..
Can anyone help?

I am frantic and terrified i have missed my chances, i may have left to be a mummy.

Thank you
****************


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Can imagine how frustrated you must be but unfortunately GPs are just that, "general practitioners" so they don't always have the in depth knowledge about fertility and when certain hormone tests need to be done.

FSH, LH & E2 (oestradiol/oestrogen) need to be tested at the beginning of you cycle, so between 1-6, often advise between 2-5 and many recommend having tested day 2 or 3 (so basically anywhere between those days!!). Progesterone should be tested on cd21 so whatever your result for progesterone, then that should be hopefully be correct.

Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14....it peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) so this is ideally when you should be tested, so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly....most clinics will look for a progesterone level of 30nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation of mature egg (30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml)

If you're having IVF then progesterone isn't always tested because you won't have natural ovulation (you'll have egg collection) and you'll be prescribed progesterone support during the 2ww (following embryo transfer).

Here's some information about FSH, LH and E2...

This is what I was given...
(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 iu/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 iu/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve (all in iu/l):
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

LH should be similar level to FSH, if it's higher than FSH then may be indication of PCOS.

As for E2/Oestradiol....

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

here's some info I found a while back, whilst searching the boards....it also shows how different labs do use varying ranges...

different clinics ranges for FOLLICULAR PHASE - oestradiol (E2)
37-539 pmol/l
40-606 pmol/l
75-250 pmol/l

and here's some more info on E2 (day 2-4)

normal: less than 80 pg/ml (less than 293 pmol/l)
borderline: 80 to 100 pg/ml (293 pmol/L to 367 pmol/l)
abnormal: more than 100 pg/ml (more than 367 pmol/l)

*Whenever you compare any hormone results you must take into consideration the unit measurement used eg pmol/l, pg/ml, nmol/l, ng/ml etc otherwise it takes the results out of context.*

Have you had any other hormone blood tests such as AMH, Prolactin, Thyroid ? Have you had your hormones tested previously (on correct day!) and if so, what were the results ?

You can find more info on this website (but it's a US website so as I mentioned above, the unit measurements will vary)

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

How long have you been ttc and have you already been referred to a fertility consultant who has advised that you require IVF ? If so, do you have a date of when to start ? What are the reasons behind you needing fertility treatment ?

You don't mention your age but you mention you feel you may have left it too late.....I don't know your history but I'm sure you'll be fine under the guidance and care of your clinic/consultant.

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Ceri.

Hi again hun, Minxy has given you a lot of great info there. Have you been back in contact with your GP or clinic?


----------



## tiara

Wow thank you for the information, i am 36, i has a lap and dye test and it resulted in reconstruction surgery on my tubes to unblock them, then i was referred for IVF, i did the usual blood tests, saw many doctors in the IVF unit, then when i recieved my letter to ring the nurse on my next period, i was so excited and jumped for joy, i called the hospital, and i was informed there is a problem and i was to be fitted in to see a doctor on call.

My hubby and i went, i just sobbed all day and the night before we had to have this emergency appointment, i knew it would be bad news.

I was told my AMH was too low.1.18 i was earlly menapause and sent on our way, i was told that egg donor was the option for me.

And since this news in may this year, i have been desperate to prove them wrong and been beating my GP's door down, which has resulted in these tests being done at the wrong time.

My prolactin was high but is now back to normal...fingers crossed.

I just want to go to a doctor , who will re test me and re test me at all the right times, so i know it wasn't a mistake and i can try to move on.

I am doing accupunture, in my quest to improve my AMH.

Thank you soooooo much for the support, i am so lost at the moment in my little life. i feel desperate.

I will go back to my GP and ask them to refer me again.


lots of love


----------

